
World's first fully self-driving car will be ready this year, Elon Musk claims - vinnyglennon
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/elon-musk-self-driving-tesla-artificial-intelligence-a9634311.html
======
sleepygardener
I can not wait for these thing to become mainstream. I want to have me and my
family being transported to wherever needed without having to drive

